# [eVisual Basic 4.0] Kleine Einleitung?



## Marcus Roffmann (29. September 2002)

Hallo alle zusammen!

Ich denke mal meine Anfrage kommt hier auch rein obwohl es nicht direkt VB ist.

Ich habe mal im Internet ein bischen rumgestöbert und teilweise auch was gefunden, ist aber nicht so berauschend!

Seit neuestem programmiere ich an einem PocketPC mit WindowsCE rum. Das ganze geht mit embedded Visual Basic oder embedded Visual C++, aber eVB gefällt mir besser 

Dazu meine Frage: Hat jemand brauchbare Tutorials für sowas oder hat jemand Erfahrung damit? Das wäre sehr nützlich um mich mal besser mit der Materie auseinanderzusetzen.

Wenn jemand was weis, was für mich hat wäre es ganz nett wenn ihr mir Tipps & Tricks geben könnt!

MfG
digi


----------



## Dario Linsky (29. September 2002)

ich persönlich hab noch keine erfahrungen damit gesammelt. wie sehr unterscheidet sich dieses "taschen-vb" denn stark von der normalen version?
interessieren würde mich das zwar auch, aber ich werd in nächster zeit wohl nicht dazu kommen, mir einen handheld zuzulegen.

ich denke aber nicht, dass vom sprachumfang ein grosser unterschied bestehen wird. die oberfläche der entwicklungsumgebung und der formulardesigner sollte relativ leicht verständlich sein, und keiner grossen erklärung bedürfen.
die sprache wird wie gesagt beinahe identisch sein, also sollte man da auch mit normalen vb-tutorials was machen können. natürlich wird der umfang der api-funktionen aufgrund des kleinen speichers ziemlich eingeschränkt sein, aber trotzdem sollte das normale vb eine stabile grundlage bieten.

nebenbei: was hast du eigentlich für den pocket pc bezahlt und welcher ist das?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (29. September 2002)

Danke, da hast Du wahrscheinlich recht! Naja, mal gucken wie es wird.

Ich selbst habe keinen PocketPC, sondern nur eine Emulation direkt von Microsoft inkl. Entwicklungsumgebung (Microsoft Visual Tools) gezogen.

Ein Freund von mir hat einen, ich weis aber ehrlich gesagt nicht welchen und für den soll ich doch bitte ab und zu ein kleines Programm schreiben.

Jetzt hat mich das so gereizt und ich will unbedingt PocketPC Programmieren.


----------



## Dario Linsky (30. September 2002)

ich würd mir das ja auch mal gerne ansehen. allerdings versuch ich gerade krampfhaft, geld für ein neues notebook zusammenzukriegen. also kann ich mir keinen pda kaufen, und der den ich hin und wieder in die finger bekomme, hat palm os 4.0 drauf.

wo kriegt man denn diesen emulator?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (30. September 2002)

http://msdn.microsoft.com/downloads...=/msdn-files/027/001/963/msdncompositedoc.xml

Das sind die Visual Tools 3.0 von Microsoft die Du benötigst um mit eVB (embeded Visual Basic) Programme für den PocketPC mit Windows CE zu coden.
Da sind auch noch eVC++, ein Haufen Dokumentation, Windows CE 2.0, 2.11, 3.0 Emulation dazu und ein Haufen anderes Zeug.
400MB ca.


----------



## Dario Linsky (30. September 2002)

400mb?  ich dachte, das wäre für handhelds? 
dabei hab ich doch nur isdn. naja, ich werd es mir heute nacht mal runterladen und mir das am donnerstag mal genauer ansehen.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (30. September 2002)

Ja, das ist die komplette Entwicklungsumgebung mit dem Du auch einen PocketPC emulieren kannst.

Da ist drin:
- eVisual Basic
- eVisual C++
- PocketPC SDK
- Windows CE (HPC Pro Edition) SDK
- Windows CE (Palm-Size Edition) SDK
- Dokumentation
und das beste: Microsoft gibt den *CD-Key freiwllig ohne Regestrierung mit*


----------



## Dario Linsky (30. September 2002)

> Microsoft gibt den CD-Key freiwllig ohne Regestrierung mit


das ist wohl mal wieder ein teil der marktpolitik von microsoft: wir lassen andere leute software für handhelds produzieren, die nur auf windows ce läuft. 
wenn nicht, dann gilt hier wohl: zugreifen, solange noch was da ist. denn dann wird die datei wohl ziemlich bald wieder verschwinden - und der verantwortliche entlassen...


----------



## flashgod (2. Oktober 2002)

*hi*

Weis nicht obs überhaupt noch aktuell ist
aber ich hab auch schon mit eVB programmiert.

hatte aber ne cd wo alles drauf war da waren 5 verschiedene emulatoren drauf.

ist eigentlich ganz lustig
habs dann auch gleich auf einen Pocket Pc immer testen können.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (2. Oktober 2002)

Ist noch aktuell 

Was hattest Du da für Emulatoren?
Ich hab nur die drei genannten (weiter oben im Thread).

Wieviel Erfahrung hast Du damit?


----------



## flashgod (2. Oktober 2002)

mmm weis ich nicht mehr genau
bin auch diese woche nicht in der arbeit
und war auch schon eine weile her

aber ich glaube es war einer von denen
ich habe auch net viel mit dem emu gearbeitet
da ich ja wie gesagt einen Pocket Pc hatte
und da hab ich das programm immer gleich direkt getestet

wie gesagt nicht viel
nur ein bischen rumgespielt
aber wie schon gesagt wenn ein wenig vb kannst wirst du mit evb keine großen probleme haben


----------



## Dario Linsky (2. Oktober 2002)

stimmt, vb und evb sind sich wirklich sehr ähnlich. an die oberfläche der umgebung gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell, wenn man vb kennt und die syntax ist ja sowieso (so gut wie) identisch.
logischerweise hat man nicht den gleichen umfang an api-funktionen wie auf einem normalen pc und auch die steuerelemente sind eingeschränkt. die standard-steuerelemente sehen auch etwas anders aus und haben nicht alle eigenschaften, die man normalerweise erwartet.
was mir bis jetzt an der syntax aufgefallen ist, ist dass sprungmarken scheinbar nicht funktionieren. allzuweit hab ich es allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert, also kann ich noch nicht mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (2. Oktober 2002)

Jo, eVB und VB sind eigentlich identisch.
Ich hab noch nicht viel ausprobiert, außer ein ehemaliges Basic-Programm versucht zu konvertieren, aber mir gefällt es schon sehr gut.
Schade das man dazu Windows braucht


----------

